# Shikoba the faun



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2009)

Name: Shikoba O'Brien (half Native American, half Irish)
Age: 20
Sex: Male
Species: Cougar faun
Height: 5'11
Weight: 135 lbs 

Appearance: Slender, almost emaciated. Top half (with the exception of his ears) are that of a human, bottom half and ears are that of a cougar.
- Hair and fur: Skin is somewhat tan/red, while the fur is rust colored. Hair is messy and blond.
- Markings: None
- Eye color: Gold
- Other features: 

Behavior and Personality: Quiet and reserved. Highly intelligent, but eccentric enough to not have many friends. Is highly sensitive about his appearance. 

Skills: Fast, smart, flexible, can climb fairy fast.
Weaknesses: Sensitive, emotional, often spaces out and can be caught off guard.

Likes: Books, nature, learning, and poetry. 
Dislikes: Machinery, guns, any weapons that go "boom".

History: Was born to a perfectly normal human couple (his father being Native American and his mother being Irish) yet abandoned due to his appearance. He thankfully smelled enough like a cougar to be found and raised by one. After he turned 10 and the cougar died, he wandered into a Choctaw camp, where he was treated like a celebrity. They taught him to read and write and gave him a name based on his heritage. Shikoba is now a shaman in the camp.

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: No clothes, but will sometimes wear bracelets, necklaces, and other shamanistic items. 
Picture: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Goal: To become a spiritual leader and no longer fear his own looks.
Profession: Shaman/teacher 
Personal quote: "I am young, but I have learned."
Orientation: Straight.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2009)

More pics :V


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jul 9, 2009)

Interesting idea, never really thought of fauns as anything outside of goats.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2009)

Shadowwolf said:


> Interesting idea, never really thought of fauns as anything outside of goats.


Yeah, it was an idea I had when I stumbled across Fchan's "Bottom half animal" thread. 

I won't go back there, but it gave me ideas :V


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 10, 2009)

Last pic I swear. I wanted to try a steampunk theme with him :3


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 10, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Last pic I swear.





I recall you saying this numerous times before.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 10, 2009)

how many fursonas due have?


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 10, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> how many fursonas due have?


A freaking lot.



Xipoid said:


> I recall you saying this numerous times before.


No I said that about characters silly :3


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 10, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> A freaking lot.



what is your favorite of them all?


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> what is your favorite of them all?


Either this one or the spider I recently made.


----------

